# Milan: solo 10 mln di debiti col fisco. Le più indebitate.



## admin (1 Dicembre 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, le società italiane devono complessivamente circa 500 mln di euro al fisco per gli arretrati sulle tassazioni degli stipendi. Il Milan è la tra le meno indebitate: soli 10 mln di euro. L'Inter ne deve 50, la Roma 40, la Roma 38, Napoli 25, Fiorentina 15. Poi c'è questione Juve che dovrebbe darne 30, ma i bianconeri come ampiamente riferito sono sotto indagine per la questione stipendi.


----------



## morokan (1 Dicembre 2022)

Per tutti quelli che, io compreso, Gazidis a casa.....ha voluto entrare in campi non suoi, ed è stata una colpa, ma ci ha risanato in un modo eccellente


----------



## Franco (1 Dicembre 2022)

Le squadre devono pagare le tasse come tutte le persone normali.


----------



## Franco (1 Dicembre 2022)

L'Inter poi è una situazione incredibile. Da anni mantiene una squadra che non può permettersi grazie a debiti non pagati e con i soldi dovuti al fisco. Il campionato è falsato in partenza.


----------



## Franco (1 Dicembre 2022)

Per non dire di Lotito, che da senatore vuole scrivere una norma per non far pagare le tasse a Lotito presidente della Lazio. L'Italia ha il campionato di calcio che si merita e viceversa.


----------



## Raryof (1 Dicembre 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che, io compreso, Gazidis a casa.....ha voluto entrare in campi non suoi, ed è stata una colpa, ma ci ha risanato in un modo eccellente


Piano, grandi meriti ma senza pandemia non sarebbe cambiato molto, la visione imprenditoriale e sportiva che avevamo negli anni pre pandemici era quella delle grosse spese, grossi vantaggi e grande futuro tra le grandi, l'unica nostra fortuna nella sfortuna secondo me è che per beghe interne abbiamo dovuto ridimensionarci in maniera netta pur non venendo da un ciclo positivo, anzi, abbiamo dovuto passare attraverso i nostri errori tagliando il possibile cosa che ci ha avvantaggiato di tanto dopo lo scoppio della pandemia che ha tagliato i guadagni per cui chi era in canna sparata ha fatto un passo indietro e mentre noi eravamo 3 passi indietro stavamo facendo 2 passi avanti belli netti nel percorso sostenibile che avevamo scelto, ma senza quella pausa che ha cambiato il calcio non avremmo vinto così presto e come al solito le magagne fatte dagli altri stanno venendo fuori ora.
Un grande grazie al Gazzo ma senza la pandemia adesso staremmo ancora sognando il quarto posto e la Juve starebbe lì, con le magagne nascoste che senza la crisi pandemica sarebbero rimaste nascoste o meno nette.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, le società italiane devono complessivamente circa 500 mln di euro al fisco per gli arretrati sulle tassazioni degli stipendi. Il Milan è la tra le meno indebitate: soli 10 mln di euro. L'Inter ne deve 50, la Roma 40, la Roma 38, Napoli 25, Fiorentina 15. Poi c'è questione Juve che dovrebbe darne 30, ma i bianconeri come ampiamente riferito sono sotto indagine per la questione stipendi.


Gazidis coi paletti che aveva è stato un fuoriclasse, ha trasformato il milan in un gioiellino finanziario che tutti ci invidiano. 
Mi rassicura moltissimo sapere che il benessere del milan non dipenda dalle noie di un miliardario annoiato che può stufarsi da un giorno all'altro


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gazidis coi paletti che aveva è stato un fuoriclasse, ha trasformato il milan in un gioiellino finanziario che tutti ci invidiano.
> Mi rassicura moltissimo sapere che il benessere del milan non dipenda dalle noie di un miliardario annoiato che può stufarsi da un giorno all'altro


E il tutto con un progetto sportivo promettente è uno scudetto in tasca..


----------



## Raryof (1 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gazidis coi paletti che aveva è stato un fuoriclasse, ha trasformato il milan in un gioiellino finanziario che tutti ci invidiano.
> Mi rassicura moltissimo sapere che il benessere del milan non dipenda dalle noie di un miliardario annoiato che può stufarsi da un giorno all'altro


Indubbiamente ma lui è lo stesso che nel dicembre 2019 aveva scelto Rangnick, senza lo stop pandemico sarebbe finita malissimo o molto diversamente.
Aveva totalmente bocciato le scelte di Paolo e Zvone, tanto che uno era stato fatto fuori e l'altro sarebbe andato via con l'esonero di Pioli, ma fortunatamente per noi quel Milan poi ha tenuto bene l'anno dopo e ha confermato il progetto originario, diciamo che poteva andarci peggio ma sicuramente l'intento era quello di rendere solido il Milan sia dentro sia fuori dal campo e mollare dopo la prima vittoria pesante, adesso in teoria ci sarebbe non da raccogliere ma da investire pesantemente con gli introiti in più, da sponsor e quelli che arrivano dalle coppe.
Purtroppo certi ragionamenti non sono facili da fare in Italia perché di progetti sostenibili non se ne sono mai visti, si è sempre partiti dalla grossa spesa, lo ha fatto l'Inter nel 2019, lo abbiamo fatto noi sbagliando tutto 5 anni fa, lo ha fatto la Juve sfruttando i guadagni in più che metteva da parte nonostante lo scarsume derivante dai diritti tv, ma un progetto sostenibile partendo da spese controllate o nulle mai nessuno, soprattutto con una squadra giovane.


----------



## morokan (1 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Piano, grandi meriti ma senza pandemia non sarebbe cambiato molto, la visione imprenditoriale e sportiva che avevamo negli anni pre pandemici era quella delle grosse spese, grossi vantaggi e grande futuro tra le grandi, l'unica nostra fortuna nella sfortuna secondo me è che per beghe interne abbiamo dovuto ridimensionarci in maniera netta pur non venendo da un ciclo positivo, anzi, abbiamo dovuto passare attraverso i nostri errori tagliando il possibile cosa che ci ha avvantaggiato di tanto dopo lo scoppio della pandemia che ha tagliato i guadagni per cui chi era in canna sparata ha fatto un passo indietro e mentre noi eravamo 3 passi indietro stavamo facendo 2 passi avanti belli netti nel percorso sostenibile che avevamo scelto, ma senza quella pausa che ha cambiato il calcio non avremmo vinto così presto e come al solito le magagne fatte dagli altri stanno venendo fuori ora.
> Un grande grazie al Gazzo ma senza la pandemia adesso staremmo ancora sognando il quarto posto e la Juve starebbe lì, con le magagne nascoste che senza la crisi pandemica sarebbero rimaste nascoste o meno nette.


sono d'accordo con te, ma io guardo i conti, ed al momento mai avrei detto di essere " virtuosi", rispetto alle altre, visto da dove arrivavamo


----------



## Raryof (1 Dicembre 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo con te, ma io guardo i conti, ed al momento mai avrei detto di essere " virtuosi", rispetto alle altre, visto da dove arrivavamo


Verissimo ma i conti quadrano quando la parte sportiva funziona.


----------



## mil77 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Verissimo ma i conti quadrano quando la parte sportiva funziona.


La juve sta dimostrando l'esatto contrario...


----------



## TheKombo (1 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Piano, grandi meriti ma senza pandemia non sarebbe cambiato molto, la visione imprenditoriale e sportiva che avevamo negli anni pre pandemici era quella delle grosse spese, grossi vantaggi e grande futuro tra le grandi, l'unica nostra fortuna nella sfortuna secondo me è che per beghe interne abbiamo dovuto ridimensionarci in maniera netta pur non venendo da un ciclo positivo, anzi, abbiamo dovuto passare attraverso i nostri errori tagliando il possibile cosa che ci ha avvantaggiato di tanto dopo lo scoppio della pandemia che ha tagliato i guadagni per cui chi era in canna sparata ha fatto un passo indietro e mentre noi eravamo 3 passi indietro stavamo facendo 2 passi avanti belli netti nel percorso sostenibile che avevamo scelto, ma senza quella pausa che ha cambiato il calcio non avremmo vinto così presto e come al solito le magagne fatte dagli altri stanno venendo fuori ora.
> Un grande grazie al Gazzo ma senza la pandemia adesso staremmo ancora sognando il quarto posto e la Juve starebbe lì, con le magagne nascoste che senza la crisi pandemica sarebbero rimaste nascoste o meno nette.


Si ma è tornato sui suoi passi dimostrandosi persona intelligente, per me è un merito. Che poi diciamola per bene, Zvone e Paolo avevano toppato alla grande (Gianpaolo chi ?) quindi metterli in discussione era giusto, quello che faceva storcere il naso era la scelta di "Ralf".
Comunque tutto bene quel che finisce bene.


----------



## Julian4674 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gazidis coi paletti che aveva è stato un fuoriclasse, ha trasformato il milan in un gioiellino finanziario che tutti ci invidiano.
> Mi rassicura moltissimo sapere che il benessere del milan non dipenda dalle noie di un miliardario annoiato che può stufarsi da un giorno all'altro


Sono d'accordo al 100%. A me stava molto antipatico, ma ha fatto un lavoro enorme. La strada è ancora lunga anche se credo che siamo anni luce avanti agli altri strisciati e quando scoppierà anche il bubbone dell'Inter, perchè prima o poi deve scoppiare, avremo la strada spianata almeno in Italia. Certo che se avesse avallato subito il ritorno di Ibra avremmo un anno di champion's in più nel bilancio


----------



## Raryof (1 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Si ma è tornato sui suoi passi dimostrandosi persona intelligente, per me è un merito. Che poi diciamola per bene, Zvone e Paolo avevano toppato alla grande (Gianpaolo chi ?) quindi metterli in discussione era giusto, quello che faceva storcere il naso era la scelta di "Ralf".
> Comunque tutto bene quel che finisce bene.


Il 99% dei progetti vincenti partono per scelte toppate o sbagliate, non c'è mai niente di sensato o sicuro nel calcio, men che meno quando ti chiami Giannino e hai Suso come leader tecnico.


----------



## danjr (1 Dicembre 2022)

Capisco come si fanno i rinnovi anche onerosi, basta non pagare il lordo… a saperlo!


----------



## danjr (1 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Verissimo ma i conti quadrano quando la parte sportiva funziona.


Si, ma non si può dire che valga il contrario


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Dicembre 2022)

Siamo tirchi pure con il fisco..


----------



## TheKombo (1 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il 99% dei progetti vincenti partono per scelte toppate o sbagliate, non c'è mai niente di sensato o sicuro nel calcio, men che meno quando ti chiami Giannino e hai Suso come leader tecnico.


Ah su questo si assolutamente, potremmo fare 1000 esempi.
Sul Giannino no comment


----------



## Raryof (1 Dicembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si, ma non si può dire che valga il contrario


Per una big con 300 mln di fatturato avere una parte sportiva non funzionante ma solidi conti significa non essere il Milan e probabilmente non avere nemmeno 300+ mln di fatturato, è tutto logico alla fine.
Se i conti sono in rosso e il monte ingaggi è alto sei fallito, come lo era il Giannino e avevi un fatturato che crollava di anno in anno, poi se qualcuno ci avesse detto, guardate, vogliamo conti a posto e rimanere mediocri beh diventavi Udinese, ma saresti morto lo stesso nel senso che avresti accettato il Giannino che però come nome non poteva avere il payroll dell'Udinese o leader tecnici da 1,5 mln l'anno, il Milan infatti veniva scelto come meta preferita dei mediocri come Conti che facevano bene un anno e prendevano il contrattone da quel Milan ridimensionato che sbavava dietro gli esterni della bella Atalanta.
Distruggere quella mentalità ridicola che avevamo in quegli anni non è stato semplice, ma per tantissimi anni siamo stati presi di mira da mediocri veri, io ancora ricordo quando Cutrone sognava il posto da titolare stabile da noi, come se fosse una cosa normale, adesso con conti in crescita e una Champs tra le mani (dopo lo scudo) i mediocri nemmeno si avvicinano.


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Si ma è tornato sui suoi passi dimostrandosi persona intelligente, per me è un merito. Che poi diciamola per bene, Zvone e Paolo avevano toppato alla grande (Gianpaolo chi ?) quindi metterli in discussione era giusto, quello che faceva storcere il naso era la scelta di "Ralf".
> Comunque tutto bene quel che finisce bene.


Al di là della scelta bizzarra su Ragnick (su cui il 90% del popolo rossonero era pronto a spippettarsi pur non conoscendo nulla del tizio in questione), è la modalità con cui l'aveva scelto che ha fatto storcere il naso. Gazidis, pecando un po' di presunzione (probabilmente perché dopo tanti anni di calcio inglese pensava di conoscere anche quello italiano), ha "bypassato" completamente l'area sportiva, non chiedendo minimamente un consulto a Maldini e Boban. Il resto è storia.


----------

